# Premium Channel Premieres: April 2009



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Sorry, no time currently for fancy formatting... but I'll try to get the important info out here:

Starz:

April 4 - Never Back Down
April 18 - You Don't Mess With the Zohan
April 25 - Traitor

HBO:

From the March downloadable guide, the touted material includes: Grey Gardens, the season premiere of In Treatment, and the Brendan Frasier big action/adventure flick Journey to the Center of the Earth.

April 4 - Baby Mama, 8PM (east)
(is followed by the Sex and City movie which will already have aired a few times)
April 11 - Thrilla in Manilla - can't tell if this is a rebroadcast of the original fight, a documentary film, or some other material. HBO's site isn't flush with details on this. The rest of the night includes a couple of fights though.
April 18 - Grey Gardens. An HBO original film. Check link for details about this one if you want more information...
April 25 - Journey to the Center of the Earth

MAX:

Also from the March downloadable HBO guide, the touted material for MAX in April is the super glitzy (don't watch it if you are even a little epileptic) and flashy Speed Racer, along with Deception.

April 4 - The aforementioned Speed Racer. AGAIN, do not watch it if you are sensitive to flashy lights... lots of color changes, rapid motion effects, etc. Enough to make your head swim quite easily.
April 11 - The also aforementioned Deception.
April 25 - Run Fat Boy, Run. I loved this flick, starring Simon Pegg (Shaun of the Dead), but note that it is NOT like Shaun of the Dead, nor Hot Fuzz. It's funny and 'sweet' and would be an enjoyable date night flick, but don't expect Hot Fuzz or Shaun of the Dead.

Showtime:

April 4 - Good Luck Chuck (funny, but raunchy... Dane Cook)
April 11 - The Tudors season 3 premiere
April 18 - War

The Movie Channel:

Splatterday seems to continue...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

People still pay for premium channels?

(just kidding.. sort of)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> People still pay for premium channels?
> 
> (just kidding.. sort of)


For the series not the Movies.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though at least the majority of the series end up on DVD, that was my unstated point (and of course the *movies* are already on DVD).


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Isn't In Treatment coming out in April or May?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

BriGuy20 said:


> Isn't In Treatment coming out in April or May?


It starts April 5th and airs Sundays and Mondays.


----------

